# Upcoming Exhibit



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

A couple of months ago my mother-in-law ran across an article in a local paper. The Arts Alliance Center at Clear Lake was accepting submissions for an upcoming show. Family pressure persuaded me to participate and last week I found out that the jury had accepted one of my images for their exhibition “Fresh from the Bay” that opens March 22nd and runs through April 4th. I am humbled to have one of my images selected from over 80 professional and amateur photographers in the area that submitted work.

That aside, I wanted to post this message because I know many of you are located in the area or have enough of an interest in photography that you might enjoy seeing the works of local artists – if for nothing else for the inspiration. I know I’m looking forward to seeing the other “stuff”. Here’s the information on the center:

TAACCL
2000 NASA Parkway – 2nd floor
Nassua Bay, TX 77058
281.335.7777
Tue-Fri – 10am – 6pm
Sat – 10am – 2pm

Another interesting component of this process for me was the reaffirmation of photography being a subjective medium. What I mean by that is of the submissions I had - the one selected by the jury for the exhibit would have been one of the last ones I picked. That’s not to say I didn’t think it had merit. It just wasn’t my first choice (or second or third ….). It’s also funny (to me) that of the submissions I had from travels out of state and to the coast the one they selected was taken one step from my front door - you just never know.

The photographer is responsible for their own presentation so last night I headed to Hobby Lobby and bought a nice, black wood 14”x18” frame for $11. I worked up the matte and image in PS and tonight I’ll get it ordered on metallic paper. I’m told the paper will provide a superior print, but it requires a lot of light to differentiate itself from regular prints.

So that’s about it from me. I do actually have a shoot scheduled next week. Its top secret but I will narrow it down that it’s a night shoot (surprise). If you get a chance to stop by the exhibit please do. It will give you a chance to say hello to this guy…


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding Rusty !!! Congrats. I can see way it was chosen. 
That metallic paper is really top shelf stuff, I have had a few prints done that way, and they just seem to glow with color. The colors in that dragon should be amazing printed that way.
Putting the dates on my calender.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Just a shameless bump that the show is now in its last week. I'm planning on heading over there Saturday morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

He awsome!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Made it over there yesterday. Lots of high manipulation art prints. The dasher got a really nice spot and the paper worked great with the light.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Bummer*

Well, the show has come and gone. Most of the images presented were artsy/highly manipulated presentations. We spent about an hour there and although I try to keep an open mind, it was a good reminder to me of what's not my niche. Saw plenty of examples of "just because you can manipulate it doesn't mean you should".

I'm sorry for those that were looking forward to my super secret shoot last month. Like so many people I caught the flu compounded by respiratory distress due to all the pollen. By the time I found my feet the window had closed. So, once again I'll wait til next year.

NHRA drags in Baytown will be coming up in a few weeks so you know I have plenty of stuff coming.


----------

